# Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung :)



## Syntac (8. Dezember 2007)

Hallo!

Bin seit gestern neu hier im board, hab mich aber die letzten Tage schon fleissig hier durch gewühlt, besonders in diesem Subforum 
Kurz zu mir (hab keinen Bereich für Membervorstellung gefunden..?):
Bin 30 und angel schon seit meinem 8. Lebensjahr, Aquaristik betreibe ich fast genauso lange 
Hausgewässer sind der Main bei Kitzingen, an dem ich früher fast jedes Wochenende zum Karpfenfischen war.

Seit Juni diesen Jahres darf ich ein Hanggrundstück (ca.4500qm) mein eigen nennen, neben Obstbäumen ist auch eine kleine Teichanlage vorhanden |supergri

Insgesamt drei Teiche (ca. 80 / 140 / 220 qm), mit eigener Quelle (ca. 0,5 Liter / sek), knapp unter Trinkwasserqualität.
Tiefe der Teich ca. 1,10m + ca. 30-40cm Schlamm #t, durch Mönche ablassbar. 
Die oberen zwei Teiche waren vom Vorbesitzer mit Saiblingen und Forellen besetzt, bei Übernahme waren auch noch paar ReBo drin mit ca. 3 Pfund, der unter (größte) Weiher ist gut mit Schleien und paar Karpfen besetzt, sowie Unmengen von Barschen.
Meine nächste Mission ist das Entschlammen, was jedoch ein paar Probleme mit sich bringt 
Dann mal Gedanken über neuen Besatz machen 

Habe mal zwei Bilder angehängt. 

Viele Grüße, Syntac


----------



## bmt_hethske (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

Das ist dpch wirklich ne hübsche Anlage an die du da geraten bist. Da kann man dir nur gratulieren. Auch wenn meines Erachtens der Zulauf von 0,5 l/s etwas schwach ist, aber für Karpfen reicht es allemal. Denke aber auch, dass dafür das Wasser recht kühl ist auch im Sommer, da es Quellwasser ist. Aber ist Quellwasser nicht generell sauerstoffarm? Aber wenn du sagst es wurden vorher Saiblinge und Refos drin gehalten, wird das schon passen. Würde aber trotzdem nächsten Sommer mal den Sauerstoffwert messen, damit du auch ermitteln kannst, was du maximal besetzen kannst. 

Was hast du denn mit den Teichen vor? Forellen und Karpfen mästen für Eigenverbrauch?


Gruß Heiko


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *



> Kurz zu mir (hab keinen Bereich für Membervorstellung gefunden..?):


Eigentlich einfach:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=76
))

Davon ab herzlich willkommen an Board
Das sieht ja nach nem Grundstück/Teichen aus, mit denen Dir die Arbeit nicht ausgehen wird...
Aber sieht schön aus.


----------



## Syntac (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

Sauerstofftechnisch gibt es eigentlich keine Probleme, die Quelle fliesst nicht direkt in den oberen Weiher, sondern quasi über einen kleinen Tümpel mit ca. 10qm, welcher komplett verwildert ist (daher auch etwas natürl. Nahrung vorhanden) - das war Auflage vom Wasserwirtschaftsamt wie die Anlage gebaut wurde. Der Tümpel und die oberen zwei Weiher liegen eigentlich den ganzen Tag im Schatten, so das die Temperatur nie über 16 / 17 Grad steigt. Der untere Weiher bekommt mehr Sonne ab, hatte dieses Jahr Temperaturen bis 20 Grad gemessen. 
Will die Weiher nur für den Fisch-Eigenbedarf betreiben, den unteren mit Karpfen + Schleien besetzen, evtl. einen Hecht um die Barsche in den Griff zu kriegen, und die oberen 2 Weiher mit Forellen - sollte auch kein Problem sein, lt. Vorbesitzer hat er nur alle 2 Jahre abgefischt, und waren ja auch ein paar mehrjährige ReBo`s drin.
Bezüglich der Besatzmenge bin ich noch etwas am überlegen, da ich unter der Woche nur 1, evtl. 2x zum Füttern raus komme. Am Wochenende eigentlich immer dort, da hat Thomas recht - Arbeit gibt es genug |rolleyes
Auf den Fotos sieht man nur den unteren Teil des Grundstücks, der größere Teil ist jedoch nur mit ca. 35 Obstbäumen bepflanzt, sonst nur Wiese... 2 x im Jahr sensen, und gut ist.

Den 80qm habe ich momentan abgelassen, und mache mir momentan Gedanken über die Entschlammung, was sich aber nicht soo einfach gestalten wird, da der Lehmboden hat, welcher größtenteils mit Natursteinen befestigt ist. 
Schlamm schaufeln ist beim kleinen evtl. noch zu bewältigen, aber die anderen zwei werden ein Problem. 
Wenn ich Bagger anrücken lasse habe ich Angst dass er mir die ganzen Steine mit raus reisst. 
Da ist guter Rat teuer. ;+


----------



## Fischpaule (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

Moin Syntac
Erstmal ein herzliches |welcome:im AB und dem speziellen "Subforum"...

Eine nette kleine Teichanlage hast du dir da zugelegt auch wenn (wie Heiko schon schrieb) die Zulaufmenge von 0,5l/s recht mager ist. Für 40-50kg Speiseforellen in den Zwei oberen Teichen dürfte das Wasser schon reichen, nur müsstest du vielleicht etwas öfter füttern gehen :m
..dazu noch ein paar Karpfen und Schleien aus dem unteren Teich (obwohl die beiden Arten da schon etwas frösteln werden) und du hast das ganze Jahr lecker frischen Fisch, nicht schlecht...

Gruß, der Fischpaule #h


----------



## Wanne (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

|welcome:Hallo. Herzlich Willkommen im AB. Schöne kleine Teichanlage.
Zum Ausbaggern kannst du vielleicht mal http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=106915 gucken. Da habe ich meinen Teich dieses Jahr ausgebaggern lassen (War aber ein bischen mehr Schlamm drin). Vielleicht sind ein Paar hilfreiche Informationen da. Wegen den Steinen würd ich mir nicht so große Gedanken machen (Vorausgesetzt der Baggerfahrer hat es einigermaßen drauf).


----------



## Syntac (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

Hi Wanne`s thread hab ich mir angeschaut, ging ja ziemlich fix von der Stundenanzahl her!
Habe Angebot für Kettenbagger, 60 Euro die Stunde, aber gar keine Ahnung, wie lange der brauchen würde für meine 3 Teiche #c

Das nächste wäre der Aushub, in der Baugenehmigung für die Weiher steht, ich darf später anfallenden Aushub seitlich der Weiher unterbringen, nur nicht um die Dämme zu erhöhen. Wäre also kein Problem. Habe aber jetzt schon öfters gehört, dass der Schlamm evtl. konterminiert sein kann, und man ihn dann extra entsorgen muss? wo kann man so etwas testen lassen?
Hab mal probeweise so 50kg auf die Wiese gekippt, um zu sehen inwieweit sich Gestank entwickelt, aber hält sich alles gut im Rahmen, sprich gleich 0.

Grüße, Harry


----------



## Fischpaule (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *



Syntac schrieb:


> Hi Wanne`s thread hab ich mir angeschaut, ging ja ziemlich fix von der Stundenanzahl her!
> Habe Angebot für Kettenbagger, 60 Euro die Stunde, aber gar keine Ahnung, wie lange der brauchen würde für meine 3 Teiche #c
> 
> 
> ...



Das wird bei deinen Teichen wahrscheinlich nicht mal so lange dauern wie bei Wanne, weil der Bagger bei dir den Schlamm nicht umsetzen muss, sondern wegen der geringen Größe der Teiche den Schlamm gleich rausschmeißen kann.
Du solltest das auch im Winter machen, da im Sommer die Geruchsbelästigung erheblich höher sein kann. Eine Unbedenklichkeitsbescheinigung brauchst du nur, wenn der Schlamm das Grundstück verlässt.

|wavey:


----------



## Syntac (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

hört sich gut an, dann wärs ja bei weitem nicht mal 4-stellig :q
was für eine reichweite hat so ein kettenbagger ca.? 
wäre natürlich perfekt, wenn er wenigstens die zwei kleineren teiche ausbaggern könnte ohne rein zu fahren, zwecks der böschungsbefestigung - die besteht ja wie auch der teich fast bis zum grund aus natursteinen. 
einzige problem ist, der schlamm müsste so ca. 50-80 meter den berg hoch um den dort auf der wiese zwischen den obstbäumen zu verteilen.


----------



## Fischpaule (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *



Syntac schrieb:


> was für eine reichweite hat so ein kettenbagger ca.?
> 
> einzige problem ist, der schlamm müsste so ca. 50-80 meter den berg hoch um den dort auf der wiese zwischen den obstbäumen zu verteilen.



...wie lang der Ausleger von deinem Bagger ist, kann ich dir natürlich nicht sagen :q ...das hängt doch von der Größe des Baggers ab.

Mit den 50 - 80m dürfte es etwas schwierig werden, da würde der Bagger ne Woche brauchen. Ich würde dir raten, die Teiche eine Weile trocken stehen zu lassen, so das der Schlamm etwas abgetrocknet ist. Dann kann ihn der Bagger zu einem großen Haufen aufschütten und du machst das Zeug dann mit einem Radlader breit. So ein Ding kannst du dir ausleihen, das kostet nicht die Welt und ist kinderleicht zu bedienen.

|wavey:


----------



## Forellenzemmel (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

Hallo Syntac,

Klasse Vorstellung und super Teichanlage, klein aber fein!
Solltest Dir aber wirklich Gedanken machen ob Du Dein Schlammproblem nicht mit purer Muskelkraft bewältigt kriegst!
Ich kenn Deine Vorstellungen nicht, denke aber Du kannst es locker angehen... Sieh doch einfach zu die Teiche nacheinander zu entschlammen. Kannst Du den oberen Teich trockenlegen ohne die Wasserversorung zu den anderen zu unterbrechen? Wenn ja würd ich mir im Frühling Samstags Gäste einladen, Kumpels, Verwandschaft usw. Für die kleinen Teiche reichen vier Personen völlig aus. Zwei Schubkarren, ne Kiste Bier und ein paar Bratwürstchen...
Ist aber ne Schweinemaloche, es gibt wohl nichts schlimmeres als Schlamm zu schippen, macht aber (zumindest wenn alles fertig ist) tierisch Spaß! Man spart viel Geld und kann wesentlich selektiver vorgehen als jeder Bagger!
Ich kenn die Problematik recht gut - hab so etwas ähnliches, nur da kommt kein Bagger hin... Mehr als ärgerlich, ein befreundeter Bauunternehmer gäb mir den für den Spritpreis.
Meine beiden Teiche sind etwas größer aber es ist locker mit ein paar Mann an einem Tag zu schaffen. Allerdings... der Muskelkater bleibt etwas länger!
Solltest mal drüber nachdenken, und ganz viel Spaß mit der Anlage

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Fischpaule (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *



Forellenzemmel schrieb:


> denke aber Du kannst es locker angehen... Sieh doch einfach zu die Teiche nacheinander zu entschlammen. Kannst Du den oberen Teich trockenlegen ohne die Wasserversorung zu den anderen zu unterbrechen? Wenn ja würd ich mir im Frühling Samstags Gäste einladen, Kumpels, Verwandschaft usw. Für die kleinen Teiche reichen vier Personen völlig aus. Zwei Schubkarren, ne Kiste Bier und ein paar Bratwürstchen...
> 
> Gruß
> Stefan



Im Prinzip hast du natürlich recht, bei den kleinen Teichen ist das recht schnell auch per Hand gemacht...
Aber die Verwandschaft wird sich bedanken bei der Sauerei :q

#h


----------



## Forellenzemmel (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Im Prinzip hast du natürlich recht, bei den kleinen Teichen ist das recht schnell auch per Hand gemacht...
> Aber die Verwandschaft wird sich bedanken bei der Sauerei :q
> 
> #h


 

Ist wirklich eine Riesenschweinerei und tut auch richtig weh. Aber man macht es ja nicht jede Woche. Vielleicht nicht unbedingt den Reichen Erbonkel um Hilfe bitten... oder vielleicht gerade den... wie man es macht macht man es falsch!
Muß im Frühjahr selber dran - will gar nicht daran denken - leider habe ich keine Alternative. Würd ich gerne 500 Euro investieren, das der Kelch an mir vorübergeht...

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Syntac (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

Moin!

Danke für die Antworten!
Bin heute mal mit nem Kumpel aussen und wir werden mal sehen wie wir voran kommen... 
der kleine Teich liegt schon etwas länger trocken, jedenfalls so gut wie`s geht.
wasserzulauf fliesst in der mitte halt als kleines rinnsal durch. 
Größte Problem wird die Steigung des Berges sein, die ist nicht ohne, hab das schon bei der letzten Apfelernte gemerkt |rolleyes

@Forellenzemmel: Wir könnten ja eine Forums-Arbeitsgemeinschaft gründen :q
Bier und Würstel stell ich gerne 

Schönen Sonntag einstweilen!


----------



## Fischpaule (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *



Forellenzemmel schrieb:


> Muß im Frühjahr selber dran - will gar nicht daran denken - leider habe ich keine Alternative. Würd ich gerne 500 Euro investieren, das der Kelch an mir vorübergeht...
> 
> Gruß
> Stefan



Ich "durfte" in der Lehrzeit manchmal mehrere Wochen am Stück Schlamm schaufeln und in solch großen Teichen, das man am Feierabend kaum gesehen hat, was man gemacht hat...
Ich hab das hier in irgend einem Thema schon mal beschrieben aber ich kann dir nur empfehlen dir einen Schrabber (einen umgedrehten V-förmigen Schneepflug) zu bauen, damit kannst du mit Hilfe einer Seilwinde den Schlamm bis ans Ufer ziehen und ihn dann in die Schubkarre schaufeln. Das erleichtert die Arbeit gerade bei größeren Teichen enorm.

#h


----------



## Forellenzemmel (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *



Syntac schrieb:


> @Forellenzemmel: Wir könnten ja eine Forums-Arbeitsgemeinschaft gründen :q
> Bier und Würstel stell ich gerne
> 
> !


 
Aber sicherlich Syntac! Allerdings benutzt Du das Wort "Würstel", läßt draus schließen daß Du nicht unbedingt aus NRW kommst. Und ob wir den Schlamm virtuell oder cybermäßig aus unseren Teichen bekommen?? Würd gerne mit anpacken, aber bis nach Bayern (lieg ich da falsch?)... Anderseits: Bier und Würstel - da lohnt sich schon mal für zu Leben


----------



## opi2001 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

Hallöchen Syntac und Welcome hier im Board.
Erst mal ist das ne schöne kleine Anlage die du hast.Ich selber habe einen Teich ca 2400 qm groß.
Erst mal mit dem Teich schlämmen,da ich beruflich Baggerfahrer bin kann ich dir sagen das du dir den Schlamm schaufeln mit der hand nicht antun musst,da sieht man kein Ende und ne knochen Arbeit.Mit einem Bagger schaffst du deine Anlage ca im max. 4-5 Sdt und dann bist du fertig.Der Teichlamm kannste liegen lassen das wird nach 1-2 Jahren der beste Mutterboden(Humus) und ist bei Kleingärtner sehr gefragt!
Den Besatz in deinem Teich kannst du probieren wie du willst. Mit Karpfen und Schleinen gehst du immer auf Nummer sicher.Ich selbst habe bei mir im Teich Lachsforellen eingesetzt zu Karpfen Schleien und einem Hecht.Habe ständig Zulauf und ne gute Wasserqali.Dabei solltest du dich nicht irre führen lassen von PH Werten und Säuregehalt und etc.Da macht dich bloß verrückt.Probiere einfach aus mit Forellen fang erst mit wenig Besatz(10Stk) an und du wirst dann selber sehen obs klappt oder nicht.Ne Teichforelle wird meistens.
Wer nicht probiert gewinnt auc nicht und jedes Gewässer ist anders.
:vik:


----------



## Forellenzemmel (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Ich "durfte" in der Lehrzeit manchmal mehrere Wochen am Stück Schlamm schaufeln und in solch großen Teichen, das man am Feierabend kaum gesehen hat, was man gemacht hat...
> Ich hab das hier in irgend einem Thema schon mal beschrieben aber ich kann dir nur empfehlen dir einen Schrabber (einen umgedrehten V-förmigen Schneepflug) zu bauen, damit kannst du mit Hilfe einer Seilwinde den Schlamm bis ans Ufer ziehen und ihn dann in die Schubkarre schaufeln. Das erleichtert die Arbeit gerade bei größeren Teichen enorm.
> 
> #h


 
Ich habe, Gott sei es gepriesen, gepfiffen und getrommelt die Möglichkeit relativ viel Schlamm durch den vorhandenen Wasserdruck ohne viel Aufwand einfach in einen kleinen Nachteich zu spülen. Dann geht es natürlich irgendwann in den Bach... Ich weiß gar nicht ob das so legal ist, zumindest wurde das immer so gehandhabt und bei ordentlichem Wasserstand des Bachlaufes gibt es auch keine Probleme. Habe allerdings einen Teichnachbar welcher gerne mal im Hochsommer sein 100er Rohr abzieht - irgendwie immer dann wenn der Bach nur noch ein Rinnsaal ist... *Riesensauerei... *der Bach und die unterhalb gelegenen Teiche sehen noch Tage später aus wie mit Fäkalien besprengt.
Aber Danke für den Tipp mit Schrabber, probier ich im Frühjahr aus!

Gruß 
Stefan


----------



## opi2001 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

Tu dir das nicht mit dem Schrabber an du gehts vor die Hunde und Schlamm schaufeln ist ne Knochenarbeit.Geb das Geld für einen Bagger aus du bist 100 mal schneller und kannst abends noch aufrecht gehen!!#6


----------



## Fischpaule (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *



Forellenzemmel schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht ob das so legal ist
> Gruß
> Stefan



... kann dir versichern, dass das richtig Ärger gibt wenn das mal einer sieht, der sich auskennt, bei uns kommt sogar gelegentlich einer vom Amt vorbei, der genau misst, wie viel organisches Material beim ablassen aus dem Teich gespühlt wird.

#h


----------



## Forellenzemmel (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *



opi2001 schrieb:


> Tu dir das nicht mit dem Schrabber an du gehts vor die Hunde und Schlamm schaufeln ist ne Knochenarbeit.Geb das Geld für einen Bagger aus du bist 100 mal schneller und kannst abends noch aufrecht gehen!!#6


 
Hast ja Recht, würd ich doch liebend gerne machen! Aber da kommt verkehrstechnisch einfach kein Bagger hin!!! Keine Chance.
Ist aber halb so schlimm, kommt alle paar Jahre vor und man macht es ja auch nicht alleine. Einen sonnigen Tag ausgesucht, dann geht das schon.

@Fischpaule
Danke für die Info Betreffs Ablassen und rausspülen! Werde den Schlamm aus dem Nachteich entnehmen, komme da relativ problemlos dran!
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Syntac (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

Jup, komme nicht aus NRW - sondern aus Mittelfranken, Nürnberg

War gerade mal kurz an die Weiher, Schaufel und Schubkarre gepackt und mal testweise geschaufelt. 
Problem ist echt der Höhenunterschied am Berg, muss mit dem Schubkarren ca. 60m hoch, Höhenunterschied ca. 17-20 meter.
Gut steil also... Noch dazu war es wg. dem Regen heute Nacht so rutschig, das man beim hoch schieben einfach wegschmiert mit den Schuhen. 
Also so wird das nichts. hoffe so ein Kettenbagger ist mehr geländetauglich wie meine Springerstiefel #t

Bin am überlegen, ob ich nicht einfach den Schlamm von den oberen beiden Weihern einfach in den untersten Spüle und den dann Baggern lasse, wäre evlt. sinnvoller, |kopfkrat da die Steine mit denen die oberen Teiche ausgekleidet sind bei weitem nicht eben sind... Unterschied zwischen den Steinen bis zu 20 cm, da würde einiges an Schlamm hängen bleiben, dem mit dem Bagger nicht bei zu kommen ist...

Grüße!


----------



## bmt_hethske (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

Bin auch am überlegen nen Bagger zu bestellen. Nun würde ich gern mal hören, was ihr da so für zahlt? Eigentlich wäre ein Kettenbagger am besten, ich komme aber relativ günstig an nen Radbagger, meint ihr der tut es auch? Hab mal verschiedene Vermietungen gecheckt, da gibts nen Bagger in ner brauchbaren groesse für 300 Euro plus Anfahrt. Dazu kommen ja nochmal bestimmt 200 Euro für DIesel. 
Hoffe ja noch dass man da mit 500 Euro auskommt, wenn man den Bagger selbst fährt....

Gruss Heiko


----------



## Syntac (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

servus, 
also ich habe Angebot für Kettenbagger 60,-- Euro die Stunde + Anfahrt, aber der ist gleich bei meinen Weihern ums Eck rum.

Radlader meinte er ist prinzipiell schlecht für Weiher, der war aber noch nicht vor Ort. 
Preis ist übrigens inkl. Baggerführer.


----------



## bmt_hethske (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

Das ist ja kein schlechter Preis. Aber leider hab ich bei mir in der Nähe keinen Bagger. Ist das ne Firma oder von privat jemand? Klingt okay der Preis. Ein geübter Baggerfahrer ist auch um einiges schneller fertig als ein Laie. Naja, werde mal bei einem Lohnunternehmen nachfragen.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Fischpaule (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *



bmt_hethske schrieb:


> Eigentlich wäre ein Kettenbagger am besten, ich komme aber relativ günstig an nen Radbagger, meint ihr der tut es auch?
> 
> Gruss Heiko



Moin Heiko
Ob Kettenbagger oder einer mit Rädern hängt natürlich davon ab, ob der Bagger in den Teich muss und wenn, ob und wie tief er dort einsinkt. Ich hab schon große Raupen und riesen Kettenbagger gesehen, bei denen die Fahrer direkt aus ihrer Fahrerkabine auf den Schlamm steigen konnten - da gibts dann lange Gesichter und guter Rat ist nötig, vor allem wenn der zur Hilfe geholte Panzer, der die Raupe rausziehen sollte, in einem alten zugeschlammten Bombentrichter verschwindet und sich dort festfährt. |bigeyes
Was den Radlader angeht, so ist er überhaupt nicht geeignet im Teich zu arbeiten aber kann außerhalb den Schlamm schneller vom Teich wegbringen als ein Bagger (wenn das Zeug nicht zur Dammerhöhung genutzt werden soll) 

|wavey:


----------



## bmt_hethske (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

Naja, hab bei mir keine Bombenkrater aber das Problem ist, dass die Ufer relativ steil sind und man nur von einer seite an den Teich herankommt, da der Damm auf der anderen Seite nicht befahrbar ist. Bei einem wirklichen großen Bagger wäre das kein Problem auf Grund der Länge des Baggerarmes. Habe keine Lust da ne teure Bergung des Baggers zu riskieren, nur weil es vielleicht schneller geht, wenn man in den Teich reinfährt. Werde wie gesagt mal anfragen, was sowas kostet, aber denke mal dass da unter 1000 Euro (dann aber Kettenbagger) nichts zu machen ist. Eigentlich würde ich dann auch am liebsten meinen 2.ten Teich ausbaggern, liegt ja direkt daneben, aber dann muss ich die Fische irgendwo ne Weile zwischenhältern....Hmmmmm
Müsste dann so ein Hälterungsnetz in dem Bach anbringen, ganz schöne Arbeit das ganze, danach müsste auch die Überspannung mit Schnüren neu gemacht werden. 
Viel zu viel Arbeit, naja mal den Kostenvoranschlag abwarten

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Syntac (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

moin moin, 

Angebot war von einer Fa., inkl. Umsatzsteuer... 
Bin schon gespannt auf Ortsbegehung mit dem - was er zur Hanglage sagt... 

Schönen Tag, bis denn


----------



## Syntac (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

So, habe mir mal eine Schmutzwasserpumpe bei Ebay geordert 
Förderhöhe 25m, 6,5 PS Benzinmotor, max. 60.000 Liter / Stunde (hohoho!) |supergri

Denke ich werde am Wochenende (sofern sie bis dahin schon gekommen ist) den Schlamm von den oberen Weiher in den mittleren Spülen, dann den unteren Abfischen und letztendlich in den unteren Weiher den ganzen Schlamm rein und dann baggern lassen.


----------



## bmt_hethske (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

Hab mir auch gerade bei ebay welche angeguckt, bin aber nicht ganz sicher ob die so viel taugen. Welche hast du geordert und was hast du bezahlt? Dachte eher an eine von Rotek. Aber meinst du die "kleine" mit 60.000 l/h reicht schon aus? Bin am überlegen ob die 42000er auch schon ausreichend ist??? http://shop.rotek.at/index.php?cPath=143_144&osCsid=ggjtdjs9qkd4sbrj4krd267u15

Hat da irgendjemand Erfahrung mit und kann jemand sagen, welche Fördermenge notwendig ist????

Ob Diesel oder Benziner???

Gruß Heiko


----------



## bmt_hethske (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

Die Dinger gehen ja bei ebay für unter 100 Euro weg: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320193304409&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011

Taugen die dann überhaupt was? Der Preis ist ja fast surreal. Alle anderen liegen bei 400-700 in der Größe


----------



## opi2001 (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

Solche Pumpen haben wir auf Arbeit zum Schmutzwasser auspumpen aber bei Schlamm ...naja das Geld kannste dir sparen,damit wären beim Bagger schon die Dieselkosten bezahlt!


----------



## bmt_hethske (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

Aber einige schwören ja auf die Dinger, wenn der Schlamm aufgewühlt wurde und man so den mineralisierten Schlamm rauspumpt. Hat denn einer so eine Pumpe und kann da mal berichten?


----------



## Syntac (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

ich hab mir die hier ersteigert, für 131 eus... 
gingen zwar auch schon für 100 übern tisch, aber denke das passt schon )

http://cgi.ebay.de/WASSERPUMPE-SCHM...ryZ96471QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

@opi: will nicht den schlamm damit absaugen, sondern nur von den oberen weihern in die unteren spülen, damit ich nur den bagger muss zwecks uferbefestigung und so...
quasi wasser vom unteren ansaugen und durch die oberen laufen lassen.


----------



## Fischpaule (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *



Syntac schrieb:


> will nicht den schlamm damit absaugen, sondern nur von den oberen weihern in die unteren spülen, damit ich nur den bagger muss zwecks uferbefestigung und so...
> quasi wasser vom unteren ansaugen und durch die oberen laufen lassen.



Da bin ich ja gespannt ob die Wassermenge zum spühlen ausreicht|kopfkrat, ich hoffe du wirst dann einen Bericht mit Fotos hier reinstellen:m

#h


----------



## Syntac (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

Moin moin,

denke schon dass 60.000l/Stunde langen. 
Digicam ist natürlich mit dabei, werde auf jeden Fall Fotos machen und hier rein stellen!

Grüße + schönen Tag


----------



## Wanne (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *



> Bin auch am überlegen nen Bagger zu bestellen. Nun würde ich gern mal hören, was ihr da so für zahlt? Eigentlich wäre ein Kettenbagger am besten, ich komme aber relativ günstig an nen Radbagger, meint ihr der tut es auch?


 
Also von einem Radbagger würde ich auf jeden Fall abraten. Die fahren sich sofort fest, wenn es mal ein bischen nass wird.
Bei mir hatte selbst schon der Kettenbagger seine Probleme|bigeyes

Außerdem kannst du mit dem Bagger nicht in den Teich fahren.
Und das ist meistens nötig, vor allen Dingen, wenn man wie bei dir, nur von einer Seite an den Teich herankommt, da die Bagger meistens eine Armlänge von 10- 15m hat. Das bedeutet aber noch lange nicht, dass er auch 10- 15m in den Teich hereingreifen kann.



> Hoffe ja noch dass man da mit 500 Euro auskommt, wenn man den Bagger selbst fährt....


 
Glaube nicht, dass du mit 500 Euro hinkommst, wenn du den Bagger selber fährst, weil du ewig lange brauchen wirst und daher dann noch einen 2. Tag mieten müsstest. (Weiß aber ja auch nicht wie groß dein Teich ist??????)


----------



## homer78 (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

hab mir selbst eine große dieselschmutzwasserpumpe von rotek bestellt, hatte mich erkundigt und es hieß von allen seiten kein problem das geht sehr gut, war sehr skeptisch da ich meinen teich nicht ablassen kann, nur leider waren die erfolge sehr bescheiden vllt lag es auch an meiner mangelnden motivation weils einfach arschkalt war ;-) nun steht die pumpe im schuppen, komme selber aus flensburg also wenn jemand aus der näheren umgebung lust hat mal ne gemeinsame aktion zu starten melde er sich bitte


----------



## bmt_hethske (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

@homer78

Hmmm....ich komm jan aus der Nähe.Was hat deine Rotek für ne Leistung? Hats mal Bilder von deinem Teich? Damit man weiß was da auf einen zukommt  
Du würdest du Pumpe nicht vielleicht mal verleihen?

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Lenzibald (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

Servus. Also ich habe 2 solcher Pumpen eine Rotek mit 78.000 l und eine andere mit 60.000 l die Stunde. Ich kann meinen Teich nicht ablassen darum ist mit Bagger schwer zu machen. Ich kann nur sagen was wir an einem Tag rausgepumpt haben da schaufelst sicher ne Woche wenn nicht länger. Geht halt nur wenns warm ist weil man ins Wasser muss, einfach den Saugschlauch reinlegen ist nicht mann muß immer feste in den Schlamm reinwühlen mit dem Saugkorb. Kann euch sagen ist ne Schweinearbeit man schaut aus wie sau bei der Arbeit.


----------



## xxtrem01 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

@homer78

Würde mich so einer Aktion auch anschließen! Habe nämlich auch das Problem, dass meine Teiche auch nicht ablassbar sind!!!
Komme ja selber aus Eckernförde! Wäre also kein Problem...

Gruss xxtrem01


----------



## Syntac (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

Moin moin, 

so, pumpe ist leider erst gestern gekommen, von daher gibts noch keinen Erlebnisbericht... und der Frost machts auch nicht leichter. 
Aber Pumpe macht einen soliden Eindruck und stimmt durchaus optimistisch |supergri


----------



## Syntac (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

Hallo,

wie versprochen der erste Testbericht!
Pumpe war heute das erste Mal im Einsatz, nach dem meine Weiher eisfrei waren.
Lief besser als erwartet!
Pumpe hat guten Druck, konnte den Schlamm und alte Blätter problemlos von den Seiten in die Mitte des Teiches spülen und von dort aus einen Weiher tiefer (von dem habe ich das Spülwasser dann wieder angesaugt, als Kreislauf ).
Einziger kleiner Haken an der Sache: so `nen 3-Zollschlauch voll Wasser hat einiges an Gewicht, musste den immer hinter mir her schleifen - aber um einiges angenehmer und schneller als schaufeln 

Wie`s dunkel wurde, habe ich dann abgebrochen, oberster Weiher bis auf ca. 20 cm schlammfrei, ca. noch halbe - dreiviertel Stunde spülen und evtl. etwas mit der Schaufel nach schieben, dann ist es perfekt. 
Mal sehen, wie`s mit dem mittlereren Weiher läuft, der ist etwas größer und jetz ja zusätzlich der Schlamm vom oberen mit drin. 
Muss davor aber erst den untersten abfischen.

Digicam war heute früh leider leer, hatte ich gestern vergessen zu laden, Fotos gibts daher erst von der nächsten Aktion. 

Grüße, Harry


----------



## Fischpaule (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

@Syntac
...naja, vielleicht unerwartet doch eine machbare Methode wenn man Terassenförmig angelegte Teiche hat und sie nicht zu groß sind...
...nur bleibt aber immernoch die Arbeit am untersten - aber wenn du Kraft und Zeit gespart hast, ist das doch schon mal nicht schlecht.
Bin gespannt auf die Bilder von deiner nächsten Aktion.

Gruß, der Fischpaule #h


----------



## Syntac (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

jup, ich finds so perfekt...
habe einfach Bedenken wg. der Teichbausteine, und der Bagger kommt ja auch nicht in die Zwischenräume, mit Pumpe konnte ich die perfekt abspülen.
Oh ja, der unterste #t
Kumpel war heute mal kurz da, der meinte man bräuchte eigentlich nen Allradtrecker um mit Hänger den Hang hoch zu kommen... Zuladung aufn Hänger demenstprechend wenig, bzw. einen mit hoher Bordwand zwecks Überlaufen auf der Schräge...

Naja, wird sich schon ne Lösung finden.


----------



## Ossipeter (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

Hi Syntac,
das ist ein tolles Experiment, was du da gerade betreibst. Habe auch das Problem in zwei meiner Weiher. Das wäre eine "elegante" Lösung! Gib mal weiter Bescheid.


----------



## Syntac (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

Gerne!

gibt beim Boardtreff im Baggerloch Livebericht!


----------



## Syntac (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

War gerade nochmal vor Ort und hatte Kamera dabei...
Zwei Bilder im Anhang, eins wie`s jetzt nach dem Spülen ausschaut und eines wie`s davor aussah (kleines Stück ist noch nicht entschlammt, konnte daher noch Bild vom "Urzustand" machen).


----------



## Fischpaule (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

Moin
Oh oh, das wäre mit dem Bagger wirklich nicht so einfach geworden der Steine wegen, da wirst du wohl beim untersten zur Schaufel greifen müssen...

|wavey:


----------



## Syntac (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

Hoffe beim untersten sind die Steine wie bei den Anderen auch nur an der Seite und nicht am Grund. dann spül ich den Schlamm von den Seiten ab und Bagger kann von der Mitte weg nehmen.


----------



## Syntac (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

tach,
heute mit der Baggerfirma getroffen, das Ausbaggern des untersten Weihers + Schlammumfuhr nach ganz oben aufs Grundstück + Verteilen des Schlammes (so das er ca. 15cm dick aufträgt) kostet ca. 900-1200 Euronen...


----------



## bmt_hethske (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

Hmm... ich hab den Auftrag des Ausbaggern meines Teiches mal bei myhammer.de reingetan und bisher liegt das einzige Gebot bei 3900 Euro. Ganz schön happig, für das Geld kann ich mir fast schon selbst nen alten Bagger kaufen. Naja, mal sehen was sonst so kommt. 1200 für einen kleinen Teich ist auch schon happig. Ist dann sicher ein Kettenbagger, oder? Überlege jetzt das ganze wieder per Hand zu machen. Bäume mit nem Traktor raus (Den kann man wohl irgendwo leihen) und dann ab dafür. Wird wieder 2 Wochen Arbeit am Stück sein, aber dafür kann ich dann das Geld sinnvoller für Besatz und Futterautomaten ausgeben.

Wie viel m³ Schlamm sind bei dir denn ca. im Teich? Bei mir wären es mehrere hundert.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Lenzibald (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

Servus. Also das Schlamm rauspumpen funktioniert ganz gut. Ich hab 2 Pumpen zusammen ca 130 kubikmeter Förderleistung. Wenn man nehmen wir mal an nur 10% Schlamm beim Pumpen mitsaugt sind das 13 kubikm. die Stunde Ich schätze mal das ich so ca 25-30% Schlamm mitsauge wenn ich sehe was rauskommt auf der Druckseite. Absaugen kann man eigentlich nur im Sommer da man mit dem Saugschlauch ins Wasser muß. Ich denke diese Mengen zu Schaufeln würde bedeutend länger dauern.


----------



## Syntac (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

Abpumpen des Schlammes kommt bei mir leider nicht in Frage, da ich den Schlamm ca. 40-50 Höhenmeter oberhalb der Weiher deponieren muss.

@ bmt_hethske: mehrere hundert cbm?! naja, so viel sinds bei mir nicht... ca. 100cbm. dürftens sein...


----------



## Syntac (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

Edit: - Doppelpost, sorry


----------



## schrauber78 (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

@syntac Warst du mal bei einem ortsnahen Baumaschienen verleih und hast dich nach nem gösseren Minibagger (etwa die Grösse eines Yanmar B19 müsste für deine Zwecke reichen) erkundigt?


----------



## Syntac (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

ne, bis dato noch nicht...
muss gestehen, hab so nen Ding auch noch nie gefahren...


----------



## schrauber78 (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

so schwer ist das nicht! wenn du ne halbe stunde drin gesessen hast, dann hast du es schon soweit drauf, dass es sogar spass macht.
wenn du dir so ein ding leihen solltest, dann lass dich kurz von den einweisen, damit du weißt, welcher hebel wofür ist.


----------



## Syntac (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

Tach,

war heute wieder mal bei meinen Weihern, der kleine, welchen ich gesäubert habe, hat verhältnissmäßig viele (für die momentane Witterung) Fadenalgen. Die Steine sind ziemlich überzogen, und 2 größere Büschel am Rand.
Des Weiteren auf dem Grund teilweise kleine Bläschen gebildet. 
Von was könnte das kommen? Evtl. Nährstoffe frei gesetzt beim Schlamm raus spülen (dünne Schicht ist ja noch drin)?
Und wie kann ich das in den Griff bekommen bevor es mehr werden?

Grüße Harry


----------



## Gardenfly (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

Das ist zur Zeit normal,die Kurze Sonnenzeit hatte die Algen schon wachsen lassen und nun haben die Problen mit der Witterung.


----------



## Syntac (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

Hm, aber wie entwickelt sich das dann erst im Sommer?


----------



## Syntac (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

Edit: sorry, Doppelpost


----------



## Gardenfly (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

Im Sommer,wächst irgend eine Wasserplanze die sich die Nährstoffe schon holt.


----------



## bmt_hethske (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

Bin auch der Meinung dass es zur Zeit völlig normal ist. Immerhin hatten wir auch einen sehr milden Winter und nun ist es schon relativ warm und die Sonne scheint mehr als normal für diesen Monat. Habe vermehrtes Algenwachstum auch schon an meinem Karpfenteich festgestellt, aber das gibt sich von selbst.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Syntac (8. April 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

Servus!

Hab am Wochenende mal testhalber meinen kleinen Teich mit 75 ReBo`s besetzt (18-22 cm).
Versuche an den nächsten zwei Wochenenden den mittleren Teich fertig zu bekommen, und den ebenfalls mit ReBo`s zu bestücken - ca. 150 Stück. 

Habe mir gestern, da ich meistens nur am We + 1x unter der Woche an den Weiher bin, einen Pendelfutterautomaten gekauft. 
Der ist heute gekommen, bin aber irgendwie recht skeptisch... 
Habe Bedenken, dass der Pendel auch durch Wind ausgelöst werden kann, ausserdem muss ich noch ne Halterung bauen, damit nicht der Futterbehälter im Wind schwankt und leer läuft. 
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Dingern? Alle anderen Alternativen die ich gefunden standen preislich in gar keiner Relation...

Grüße Harry


----------



## Forellenzemmel (8. April 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

Hallo Harry,

Ist der Futterautomat denn rein mechanisch? Die Dinger gibts ja auch mit Zeitschaltuhr oder so ähnlich, dann sollte diversen Unfällen durch Wind eigentlich vergebeugt sein...
So ein richtig einfaches Teil, würd mich wirklich auch mal interessieren - obwohls eigentlich Blödsinn für mich ist, kann problemlos jeden Tag zum füttern vor Ort sein. Ich hab mal in der Bastelecke geschaut, da hätte gern jemand ne Bauanleitung. Dann kamen ein paar Anfragen, rein mechanisch usw. und dann nichts mehr, Schade.

Mein alter Herr hatte sich früher immer mal ne "Madenfalle" über den Teich gehängt. So ne Art Blechdose, doppelter Boden (beide gut durchlöchert!) und obendrauf Zeitungspapier und Fischinnereien. Darüber dann ein Dach, so ähnlich wie bei einem Vogelhäuschen... und wenns schön warm war, konntest Du den Fliegen - und was weiß ich für Maden, zugucken wie sie ins Wasser plumsten. Die Forellen zogen immer Kreise unter dem Teil, die wußten genau was kam...

Wird Dir nichts nützen, ist nur ein (stinkendes) Zubrot...

Aber Deine 75 Regenbogner kriegst Du auch mit zweimal die Woche Füttern groß, dauert ein bißchen länger, kommt aber dem Geschmack zu Gute!

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Syntac (8. April 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

Hi Stefan |wavey:

ja, der ist komplett mechanisch.

zweimal die Woche füttern wirklich ausreichend? das wäre dann soweit kein Problem - bin eigentlich immer Samstag, Sonntag aussen und einmal die Woche Mittwochs z.B. wäre auch nicht so der Umstand, der Hund muss sowieso oft raus 
Nur öfter ist es mir von der Strecke her fast zu weit. 

Gruß Harry


----------



## Forellenzemmel (8. April 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

Sooo klein ist Dein Teich doch gar nicht für 75 Stück. Das klappt garantiert. Schwierig würd es, wenn du ziemliche Größenunterschiede hättest - sind schon Kanibalen die Jungs.
Wenn ich im Sommer mal wirklich Probleme mit dem Wasserdurchlauf bekomme, füttere ich höchstens zwei mal die Woche, je wärmer desto weniger - ging über Monate bei ca. 400 Stück gut. 
Ich hab da eh ne eigene Philosophie, ich fütter immer wasserangepasst. Im Winter eigentlich gar nicht (wenn mal wieder ein Winter kommt), Frühling und Herbst bei entsprechendem Wasser ordendlich, im Sommer halt bescheiden...

Nenn doch bitte mal die Marke von Deinem Pendelfutterautomat!

Gruß Stefan


----------



## bmt_hethske (8. April 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

Also ich kann den von AGK nur empfehlen, auch wenn er recht einfach ist. Bei mir funktioniert es bestens. Gerade jetzt im Frühjahr, bestücke ich meinen Automaten wieder mit Futter. Im Winter hab ich nur 2 mal die Woche gefüttert.


----------



## Syntac (9. April 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

Morgen!

Den von AGK hab ich 

Die kleinste Größe war leider 10kg, was für die 75 Kollegen im Teich schon etwas überdimensioniert ist. 

@Heiko: Bei dem von AGK ist die Halterung ja quer, sprich der sitzt wie auf einer Achse, hast Du den richtig drauf fixiert, damit er nicht bei Wind das pendeln anfängt und leer läuft?


----------



## bmt_hethske (9. April 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

Also ich hab auch den 10 kg, der reicht auch bei 350 Stück noch aus, wenn man regelmäßig nachfüllt. Ja hab ihn etwas fixiert, damit er nicht hin und herschaukeln kann. Wie hast du ihn im Teich angebracht?
Weiß jemand wo es diese Schwimminseln für Futterautomaten zu kaufen gibt? Also so ein Metallgestänge mit 2 oder 3 Schwimmkörpern.

Will mir jetzt für den neuen Teich die 20 kg Variante holen. Die Einstellung des Pendels auf Futtermenge ist anfangs etwas naja gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber die von Linn sind da glaub ich auch nicht viel besser.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Syntac (9. April 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

|rolleyes  ööhm... der liegt noch im Wohnzimmer 

werde mir wohl irgendwie so ne Art Galgen bauen, evtl. verzinktes Stahlrohr oder so. 

mit den Schwimminseln muss ich passen, sorry


----------



## Syntac (30. April 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

Morgen!  |wavey:

will im Herbst meinen untersten Weiher ablassen, hab dort einen verhältnissmäßig großen Barschbestand, ca. 1500 Stück, überwiegend 4-15 cm, paar Einzelexemplare bis 25-30 cm. 

Wollte die Barsche bis zum Herbst mit paar Hechtsetzlingen dezimieren, bekomme aber leider keine her im Moment. 

Könnte aber am Wochenende paar Welse bekommen, zwischen 30 und 40cm. 
Wären die eine geeignete Alternative? Hab zwar auch Schleien drin, aber wenn die kleinen (10-20 cm) glauben müssten, wärs nicht so dramatisch. An die großen (1-2 Pfund) werden die Welse ja nicht gehen. 
Hab ich ne Chance die Barsche bis Herbst einigermaßen zu dezimieren?


----------



## Gardenfly (30. April 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

Nein,
Wels frisst weniger, aber auch Hecht ist nicht der bringer-ich hatte die letzten beiden Jahre Hechte (ungewollt) im Kleinfischteich-nur die Barsche waren noch da,alles kleinere war weg auch die Jungwelse.
Wenn möglich würde ich Zander nehmen,bei denen ist eine reduzierung möglich (wenn keine Rotaugen da sind).

Ich weiss leider nicht wo du herkommst,denn ich suche genau diese Barschgrössen und Hechte könntst dann von mir bekommen.


----------



## Syntac (30. April 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

Hm, schade. 
Zander weiss ich nicht, ob der Weiher dafür passend ist - is nur 1,20 -1,30 tief und nich besonders groß. 

Komme aus Nürnberg |wavey:


----------



## Forellenzemmel (30. April 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

Hallo Syntac,

mein Fischhändler sagt auch, das eine vernünftige Barschreduzierung wohl nur mit Zander funktioniere, wäre sogar ein prima Futterfisch für Zander. Für alles andere wären die Barsche einfach "zu stachelig". Aber bei 1,20 bis 1,30 Tiefe... wohl nicht wirklich das ideale Zandergewässer. 
Ich würds vielleicht dennoch mal probieren - Du kannst die ja dann im Herbst in einen Deiner tieferen Teiche umsetzen.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Syntac (30. April 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

hmm... die anderen sind leider nicht viel tiefer... #t


----------



## Gardenfly (30. April 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

....und ich aus den Norden.
Schade, wenn alle aus dem Board in einen Ort wohnen würden hätten wir keine Probleme bei Besatz.


----------



## Syntac (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

Mahlzeit, 

War gerade an den Teichen, bei dem untersten fehlen ca. 15cm Wasserstand. 
Das unterste (welches sonst...) Brett im Mönch scheint undicht zu sein, und, noch schlimmer, an einer Stelle am Deich drückts durch. Schöner Sch... :c

Sind ja Erdteiche mit Lehmboden und Natursteinen an den Ufern zur Befestigung. 
Die Stelle, an der es durchdrückt, ist ca 1,2qm groß, ca. 1meter unterdem Wasserspiegel. Deich ist ca. 3 meter breit. 
Was tun? Nen Bagger kommen lassen, damit der mal drüber rollt zum verdichten? Glaub da nicht wirklich an den Erfolg...
Was gäbe es noch für Alternativen?
Der Zulauf bei mir ist ja relativ schwach, ca. 0,5-1l/sec., darüber kann ich das nicht ausgleichen. Bzw. es würde sich wohl gerade so die Waage halten, wenn der Mönch wieder dicht ist. 
Werde am Wochenende mal ablassen, zwangsabfischen und Mönch reparieren. 

Grüße Harry


----------



## Fischpaule (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

Moin
Den Mönch bekommt man eigentlich relativ schnell wieder dicht, so lange kein Brett gebrochen ist...
Einfach Graskaupen reinwerfen, bis das schlimmste abgedichtet ist und dann trockene Sägespäne hinterher, die man natürlich mit der Harke etwas nach unten drücken muss, wenn die sich dort festsetzen und richtig aufquellen, ist es dicht...  

Beim Damm ist es etwas schwieriger, du must erstmal herausfinden, wo auf der Wasserseite die undichte Stelle ist (ins Wasser gehen und mit einem Spaten stochern um besonders aufgeweichte Stellen oder gar Löcher zu finden), das kann u.U. völlig woanders sein als dort, wo das Wasser austritt.
Dann diese Stellen (auf der Teichseite - also wo das wasser in den Damm drückt) mit Sandsäcken abdichten und beim nächsten Ablassen dann richtig reparieren...

|wavey:


----------



## Syntac (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

Hab schon probiert von oben Lehm (ohne Ende vorhanden) nach zudrücken und zu verdichten, ging aber bei der Höhe von 1,30 so gut wie gar nicht. 
Ob unten ein Brett gebrochen ist, sieht man nicht 100% - befürchte aber ja, da nen kleiner Wasserstrahl ca. in der Mitte des untersten Brettes raus kommt. Bretter sind auch schon uralt und die oberen, welche ich schon mal gezogen hatte, ziemlich vergammelt - die unteren dürften mindestens im gleichen Zustand sein. 

Bezüglich undichter Stelle finden, also richtiges Loch schließe ich aus, sprudelt nicht richtig ausn Damm raus, sondern sickert rasch durch - Fußabdruck ist so in 15 Sek. voll gelaufen. 
Und von Innen mit Spaten stochern is ja nich - ist ja komplett mit Teichbausteinen voll (bis auf Grund).

Wie repariert man nen Deich? Teichbausteine entfernen und ne Schicht Lehm aufziehen? Wollte / müsste den sowieso mal baggern lassen - die haben aber keine Erfahrung im Teichbau.

Danke + Grüße


----------



## Fischpaule (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

Schmeiße vor den Mönch Graskaupen und altes Laub ect. und drücke dieses vor das Loch, der Sog vom Wasser zieht das dann alleine dort hin wo es undicht ist, das ist besser als Lehm, Lehm ist zu fein und wird vom Wasser einfach mitgerissen - Schau dir einen Biberdamm an, der ist relativ dicht und das nur mit Pflanzenmaterial

Mit deinen Steinen ist das in der Tat nicht so einfach|kopfkrat...und mir fällt auch gerade nix gescheitet ein, wie du da am besten rankommst...
Wenn ein Loch auf der Teichseite ist (z.B. durch eine Bisamratte), heißt das noch lange nicht, das es auf der anderen Seite raussprudelt, das Wasser verteilt sich im Damm und tritt u.U. einige Meter daneben ganz sanft aus, das ein Loch direkt durch den Damm geht, so das es raussprudelt, ist unwahrscheinlich und dann würde sich das auch sehr schnell vergrößern. Keinesfalls darfst du versuchen, den Damm von der trockenen Seite aus wieder zu flicken, solltest du dort Lehm aufbringen, kann das Druckwasser, was immer ein wenig durch den Damm läuft, nicht mehr ablaufen und dein Damm schwimmt dir irgendwann mit einem Mal komplett weg.
 Ein guter Damm hat einen speziellen Aufbau, den du auch genau so wieder herstellen solltest um eine dauerhafte Dichtigkeit zu erreichen. Ich scanne mal nen Bildchen ein und schicke dir das morgen...

#h


----------



## Syntac (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

Super, danke!

Evtl. lass ich den Weiher nach dem Ablassen wirklich gleich baggern, ein Teil der Steine muss sowieso zum Einfahren in den Teich weg genommen werden, dann gleich bei der undichten Stelle und neu aufbauen.


----------



## Forellenzemmel (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Beim Damm ist es etwas schwieriger, du must erstmal herausfinden, wo auf der Wasserseite die undichte Stelle ist (ins Wasser gehen und mit einem Spaten stochern um besonders aufgeweichte Stellen oder gar Löcher zu finden), das kann u.U. völlig woanders sein als dort, wo das Wasser austritt.
> |wavey:


 
Ja Harry, da hat der Paul Recht...

ich hatte vor Jahren mal so ein Problem, das Wasser lief überall raus - nur nicht an der schon lange abgesägten Birke die schlußendlich der Grund war... Die schönen langen Wurzeln waren weggefault und öffnetem dem Wasser die interessantesten Wege. Den Stumpf rausgeholt, Schlamm, Steine und jede Menge "Frasen" ( Gras mit Wurzelwerk) darein - und dicht wars wieder:vik:

Stefan


----------



## Fischpaule (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *



Forellenzemmel schrieb:


> ...jede Menge "Frasen" ( Gras mit Wurzelwerk)....



Das ist auch das, was man bei uns "Graskaupen" nennt :m

#h


----------



## Syntac (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

Werd jetzt mal rausfahren und nach dem Rechten sehen. Problem ist halt auch, dass man nur ungünstig mit schwerem gerät anrücken kann...


----------



## Fischpaule (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

Moin
Was hast du denn am Teich entdecken können?, ist noch mehr Wasser gelaufen oder ist es so geblieben....
Ich glaube, mit der hohen Böschung von 5m ist bei dir wirklich nicht zu spaßen, wenn da der Damm erstmal richtig aufgeweicht ist, kann das ganz flott gehen. Daran kann tatsächlich der Baum schuld sein, wobei aber gerade um solche Baumwurzeln herum auch Wühlmäuse ihr Unwesen treiben könnten.
Wenn es schlimmer geworden ist, oder werden sollte, dann würde ich an deiner Stelle den wasserstand erheblich  senken und  nach der schadhaften Stelle suchen - also Ufersteine wegräumen und losstochern....

#h


----------



## Syntac (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

Habe gestern den Wasserstand um ca. 35cm gesenkt, war vorhin kurz vor Ort um noch 2 Bretter zu ziehen, und die Stelle, an der es rausgesickert ist war verhältnissmäßig trocken. 
Also schein die undichte Stelle wasserseitig in den oberen 30cm zu liegen. 
Morgen lass ich mal ganz ab, um das unterste Mönchbrett auszutauschen, dann hoffe ich auch die undichte Stelle zu finden.


----------



## Fischpaule (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

Moin
Am besten, du besorgst dir mal vernünftige Eichenbretter, dann hast du viele Jahre ruhe...
Na dann schau mal nach der undichten Stellen, bin gespannt, woran es liegt...
Und vergiß den Fotoapparat nicht .

#h


----------



## Syntac (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

|wavey:

So, gerade zurück gekommen. 
Mal komplett abgelassen, aber mit den ganzen Steinen und Algen obendrauf / zwischendrin leider kein Loch oder so gefunden.

Dafür Unmengen von Krebsen beim Abfischen, nur die mit gut mehr als 10cm Körperlänge waren schon über drei Kilo.
Anbei paar pics. Das zweite ist von der undichten Stelle.

Schönen Abend!


----------



## Fischpaule (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

Moin
Ein richtiges Loch war auch nicht zu erwarten, das hat man nur, wenn dort Bisamratten ihr unwesen getrieben haben..., Aber mit den ganzen Steinen wird es in der Tat nicht so einfach sein, die aufgeweichte Stelle zu finden. Halt abwarten und im Auge behalten...
Die Krebse sind ja schon schöne Tierchen, da gibt`s wohl im Herbst ne leckere Suppe, nur woher kommen denn die Zigaretten:g

|wavey:


----------



## Syntac (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

Jup, die Suppe wirds geben - morgen schonmal paar zum testen 

Die Zigaretten? #t 

Die Schwester meiner besseren Hälfte wohnt in der Tschechei, und wir waren letzthin zu Besuch.


----------



## Fischpaule (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *



Syntac schrieb:


> Die Schwester meiner besseren Hälfte wohnt in der Tschechei, und wir waren letzthin zu Besuch.



...hab schon gesehen, das du es dem Onkel Steinbrück nicht gönnst..., na ja, Kalousek wird sich freuen

|wavey:


----------



## Syntac (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

der kriegt schon auch ab


----------



## Syntac (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

Hallo,

gerade von den Weiher zurück gekommen. 
4 tote Forellen aus dem mittleren Weiher, ca. 25-26 cm.
alle 4 hatten Schnabelspuren bzw. kleine (ca. 1cm) Einstichspuren. 
Vogelkot im Schilf auf ca. 30 cm, tippe auf Reiher 
Schöner Mist, schnell ne Vogelscheuche gebaut und am Wochenende bespannen.
Das einzige was mich wundert, alle waren aus dem mittleren Teich, da hab ich 2 Karpfen mit eingesetzt nach dem Abfischen vom unteren, dadurch starke Wassertrübung (dummerweise so stark, das Forellen fast nicht mehr ans Futter gehen, jedenfalls nicht von der Oberfläche nehmen).
Aus dem oberen, komplett klaren keine verletzte, scheinen auch noch vollzählig zu sein. 

Grüße, Harry


----------



## Fischpaule (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *



Syntac schrieb:


> da hab ich 2 Karpfen mit eingesetzt nach dem Abfischen vom unteren, dadurch starke Wassertrübung (dummerweise so stark, das Forellen fast nicht mehr ans Futter gehen



...hättest du deine Wasserschweine mal gleich in den Schrank zum braun werden gehangen....

Dem Reiher nutzt das trübe Wasser auch, da er nicht so schnell von den Forellen gesehen wird und damit bessere Chancen hat, na dann seh mal zu, das du den Langhals so schnell wie möglich wieder los wirst...

#h


----------



## Syntac (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

Naja, Karpfen waren erst so 30 cm,  hätte nich gedacht, dass die gleich so ne Sauerei machen. 
Naja, los werden ist leichter gesagt wie getan. Jetzt erstmal bespannen, dann mal weiter schauen.


----------



## Syntac (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

so, der kleinste Weiher hat jetzt mal seine Anti-Reiher-Bespannung...


----------



## Ossipeter (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

Schaut ganz gut aus! Melde mal obs funzt! Was sind das für Schnüre?


----------



## Syntac (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

Dünnes Nylonseil, gibts in 2 und 3mm im baumarkt (baywa). 
lässt sich ganz gut spannen. 
Bis dato noch keine Verluste, jedenfalls nicht sichtbar (kann momentan bis aufn Grund schauen).


----------



## Heilbutt (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

Mönsch Harry #6, soll ich künftig "Spiderman"
zu dir sagen ???

Gruß

Holger


----------



## schrauber78 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

Bekannte von mir haben einen kleinen Gartenteich mit vorgesetztem Fliterteich, der nur einen halben Meter tief ist. In dem haben sie nur noch 6 Goldorfen rumpaddeln (es waren mal 10), da sich ein Reiher gütlich getan hat (der Teich ist aber auch ideal...).
Seit einiger Zeit haben sie so ein komischen Wackelviech aus Metal da rumstehen und seit dem fehlt auch kein Fisch mehr. Ich mach mal ein Foto von dem Ding...


----------



## Syntac (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

So, mal kleines Zwischenupdate: 
 Die ca. 70 Setzlinge, welche ich im April mit ca. 15cm im obersten, kleinsten Weiher besetzt habe sind in top Kondition, stehen gut im Futter (fast etwas hochrückig geworden |rolleyes) und haben ca. 8-9 cm zu gelegt. 
Im mittleren Weiher waren ja mal so 80 drin, hab keine Ahnung was der Reiher übrig gelassen hat. ca. 15 Stück hab ich ausn Teich raus, die auf Grund von Schnabelspuren etc. gestorben waren. Wasser wird ja auch nicht klar durch die 2 Karpfen und paar Schleien die seit dem Ablassen des untersten Weihers drin sind. Beim Füttern kommt gelegentlich mal eine hoch, ab und an sieht man mal ne Seite aufblitzen. Schätze mal ganz grob zwischen 5 und 25 werden noch drin sein. 

Der unterste, abgefischte und wieder 3/4 gefüllte Weiher ist mittlerweile glasklar, daher sind momentan viele Algen drin. 
Bekomme die Tage 40 Karpfensetzlinge mit 15-20 cm. Hoffe dann gibt sich das mit den Algen wieder. 
Sollte ich die bis dahin vorhandenen Algen mit nem Rechen entfernen (Würde in gut 2 Stunden gehen) oder sterben die bei trüberem Wasser ab? Wenn letzteres, dann häng ich am We einfach mal paar Minuten nen kleinen Außenborder mit 5 PS rein - natürlich vor dem Besatz


----------



## Daniel1222 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

Ich hoffe ich dräng mich hier nicht einfach so rein, aber ich glaube hier finde ich Kompetenz für meine Frage :m

Ich, bzw. meine Eltern haben einen kleinen Teich im Garten. Er soll möglichst Naturbelassen sein und wurde auch schon von einigen Tieren angenommen. Bis auf die 3 Karauschen die ich vor Jahren mit meiner "Besenstilangel" gefangen habe, eingesetzt habe. Allerdings kommt in der Natur eher selten ein so kleiner Teich vor, der nicht in der Zeit schon ausgetrocknet wäre. Gespeist wird der Teich über Regenwasser vom Terrassenvordach. Abgesehen vom Sumpfteil ist der Teich ca. 1,5x1,2m und 1m tief. 
Allerdings hab ich mittlerweile das Problem, das das Laub und sonstige Segmente im Teich den Grund sehr schlammig machen. Alles nicht so wild, allerdings ist die Schicht nun 30cm dick und ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand weiß, wie ich einen kleinen Teich entschlammen kann, ohne die irgendwie groß was kaputt zu machen. Das Laub hab ich rausgekeschert und nun gehts nur noch um den Schlamm. Eine Schaufel oder so kommt nicht in Frage, da der Teich mit Teichfolie ausgekleidet ist, und die würde das wohl nicht überleben


----------



## Syntac (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

Hm, Teichfolie ist da wohl echt ein Problem. Evtl. mit einer Schmutzwasserpumpe, sollte es Schlamm ohne größere Brocken drin sein. 
Meine packt bis gut 1cm Körnung - hat aber auch 3-Zoll Schläuche und gut Leistung. Da dürfte Dein Teich schon leer sein, bevor die Pumpe richtig angelaufen ist. 
Kannst natürlich auch nur das Wasser abpumpen, und den Schlamm mit Eimern raus schöpfen. Sollte die Folie auch verkraften, kannst / solltest ja paar Zentimeter drin lassen.


----------



## TJ. (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

Für Kleine Teche würd ich einfach nen schlammsauger verwenden
http://www.hausgarten.net/gartenteich-teich/geraete/schlammsauger-teichschlammsauger.html

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Daniel1222 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

Klingt alles gut, allerdings wollte ich mir keine Pumpe kaufen, da ich sie nur alle paar Jahre nutzen würde. Dieses Mal wäre es das erste Mal nach 15 Jahren^^ Und ich will den Teich auch nicht leerpumpen. Aber mal gucken. Ich habe letztlich eine Art "Schöpflöffel" gesehen, der aus Gummi ist. Also nachgiebig, aber dennoch kann man damit den Schlamm schaufeln, somit würde zumindest die Teichfolie keinen Schaden nehmen. 

Bei den Pumpen hab ich zusätzlich das Problem, das sie evtl. die kleineren Lebenwesen wie z.b. die Flußkrebse schaden kann. Irgendwie alles doof |supergri Vielleicht muss ich einfach in den sauren Apfel beißen und einfach echt den Teich mal bis auf 40cm leer pumpen. Die Frösche werden damit wohl klar kommen, ebenso die Fische und das andere Gevieh was da rum dümpelt =)


----------



## Syntac (19. August 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

Servus! #h

Habe momentan noch eine andere Teichanlage an der Hand, welche für mich näher liegt und auch größer ist wie meine. 

Daher will ich die in diesem Thread beschriebene Anlage schweren Herzens verpachten  oder gegebenen Falls verkaufen, zwei sind mir dann doch zuviel. 
Anlage ist bei Hilpoltstein nähe Nürnberg

Bei Interesse PM.


----------



## Syntac (29. August 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

So, hatte heute den ersten Interessenten zur Besichtigung da... 
Unglaublich... Zuerst will er ne halbe Stunde rum diskutieren, ob er da Wohnwäge(N!) abstellen kann/darf, und dann schnippt er noch seine Kippen in die Weiher... Danke, solche Pächter will man haben... Naja, morgen kommen noch zwei - mal sehen, was das für welche sind...


----------



## Fischpaule (29. August 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

Moin
Na wenn du sie verkaufen willst, kann es dir ja egal sein, was da für Chaoten einziehen, solange sie gut zahlen - aber bei einer Verpachtung... Holla die Waldfee, da muss man schon genau hinschauen....
Ich kann dir nur empfehlen, genau zu dokumentieren, wie der jetzige Zustand ist - denn die Pachtverträge laufen ja recht lang und da ist bei der Rückübertragung Ärger vorprogrammiert, da dann eventuelle Verbesserungen oder Verschlechterungen des Zustandes finanziell ausgeglichen werden müssen...

|wavey:

|wavey:


----------



## Syntac (31. August 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

Anlage ist verpachtet!

Ganz gut getroffen mit dem Pächter, nen 16jähriger pachtets mit seinem Dad zusammen.


----------



## Syntac (2. September 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

So, Pachtvertrag ist gemacht, und war heute dann im Anschluss an den neuen Weiher.
Der Pächter ist übrigens auch hier im Board, "forellenfischer1" - vielleicht hat er ja Lust, mal aktiv hier zu schreiben, und diesen thread ein wenig weiter zu pflegen


----------



## Carp Hunter95 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

Hallo, habe diesen tröööt gerade ebend über die suche gefunden, hab da nämlich mal ne frage...
Wenn ich mir so ein zuchtbecken aus beton gieße ( natürlich nicht ich, sondern mein vater und ich helf ihm ), wie dick müssten denn dann die wände sein, bei einem becken von 8*3*2m??Reichen 10 Zentimeter?? oder muss ichse doch 20 cm machen??
mfg jan


----------



## forellenfischer1 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

beton is immer schlecht für forellen nimm einfach ne dicke folie und auf die folie mit kies bedecken.´siet natürlicher aus und die fühlen sie wie in natürlicher umgebung.haste genügend frischwasser zulauf???


----------



## Carp Hunter95 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

frischwasser, naja net wirklich, aber regelmäßig n bischen wasser wechseln ist kein problem ( Sauerstoff pumpe ist natürlich pflicht ), folie will ich deshalb net, weil wir dort ( unserm Garten^^ ) ziemlich viele bäume haben und uns schonmal n teich kaputt gegangen ist ( wegen wurzeln ) und bei der größe wollen wir es nicht dem schicksal überlassen. Und beton ist deutlich leichter zu reinigen ( Hochdruck reiniger ) Kies, o.ä. würden wir direkt auf den beton tuen, wenn er noch feucht ist. Würden die 10cm dicke denn reichen??


----------



## Carp Hunter95 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

Aja und noch was, wenn der teich dann fertig ist, würde es reichen, wenn ich regelmäßig futterfische besetze, bzw. regelmäßig ( täglich ) fischstücke reinschmeiße,( Kleingeschnitten ) und welche wären da am besten zum besetzen?? will nämlich nicht umbedingt mit pellets füttern ( wenns zu wenig futterfische werden, muss ich natürlich mit pelets zufüttern )
Ps: Der nächste Bach, in dem forellen leben ist ca. 50km entfernt :´(, deshalb auch kein frischwasser.


----------



## Fischpaule (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

Moin
Ich bin ja nun kein Statiker und auch kein Maurer aber eine Wand mit dieser Größe, da wird es neben der mit 10cm recht mager bemessenen Wanddicke wohl eher noch auf ein paar stützende Elemente ankommen, denn der Druck vom Erdreich kann im leeren Zustand sicher eine Menge bewirken....

Und was meinst du was passiert, wenn du da regelmäßig Fischstücke zur Fütterung reinwirfst ?
....da wirst du wohl mit dem Wasserwechsel nicht hinterher kommen - und ohne Frischwasser kannst du auch keine Wunder erwarten, was die Besatzstärke angeht - auch stellt sich mir die Frage, was du da für Fische reinsetzen möchtest, das du sie mit Fischstücken füttern möchtest |kopfkrat


----------



## Carp Hunter95 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Moin
> Ich bin ja nun kein Statiker und auch kein Maurer aber eine Wand mit dieser Größe, da wird es neben der mit 10cm recht mager bemessenen Wanddicke wohl eher noch auf ein paar stützende Elemente ankommen, denn der Druck vom Erdreich kann im leeren Zustand sicher eine Menge bewirken....
> 
> Und was meinst du was passiert, wenn du da regelmäßig Fischstücke zur Fütterung reinwirfst ?
> ....da wirst du wohl mit dem Wasserwechsel nicht hinterher kommen - und ohne Frischwasser kannst du auch keine Wunder erwarten, was die Besatzstärke angeht - auch stellt sich mir die Frage, was du da für Fische reinsetzen möchtest, das du sie mit Fischstücken füttern möchtest |kopfkrat



 Hätte ich vllt. mal besser dazuschreiben sollen^^#h, gut dan nehmen wa 20 cm. Wollte forellen reinsetzten, deshalb die fischstücke^^, allerdings sind die pelllets doch eig. nichts anderes.Die werden ja auch aus fischmehl hergestellt ( Unterschied ist, dass das fischmehl meist aus fischabfällen hergestellt wird, und die fische extra gemacht werden|rolleyes, war auch nur n vorschlag.) dann werd ich wohl doch zu pelllets greifen müssen ( wenn der teich ferdig ist ).Gut, mit dem frischwasser, da haste leider recht, allerdings müsste es mit einem ordentlichen filter und einem sauerstoff sprudel dingen ( kein plan wie man das nennt und einem evtlen klärbecken, dzrch das dass wasser gepumpt wird, in dem keine fische sondern nur pflanzen sind gehen = ???


----------



## forellenfischer1 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

es gäbe noch ne möglichkeit mit dem frischwasser!!!Lass mal dein grundwasser in einer fischzucht untersuchen und falls es für forellen passen sollte kannst du mit ner einfachen pumpe grundwasser aus nem schacht in dein becken leiten und durch nen sicker schacht am ende wieder ins grundwasser!!!Zusätzlich belüften da grundwasser sauerstoffarm ist und ne wasser entnahme genehmigung brauchst du vom wasserwirtschaftsamt auch!!!Wir haben die genehmigung und werde mir nächstes jahr mein gfk becken mit 3m mal 3m mal1m aufstellen und solch nen durchfluss bauen und setzlinge ziehen ist aber noch net sicher


----------



## jawohl! (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

ich habe in meinem weiher zwei trennwände, um  (1 abschnitt setzlinge, 2.abschnitt die größeren, 3. abschnitt futterfische) bei mir ist auf beiden seiten der wasserstand gleich hoch. ich habe die wände 35cm dick gemacht mit viel stahl. für deine größe würde ich min 50cm stahlbeton nehmen. dein becken wird 48tonnen wasser fassen und wenn der "pool" leer ist, drückt von außen das erdreich gewaltig. (wobei ich von tiefbau eigentlich keinerlei ahnung habe...
es kann bei hohem grundwasserstand aber auch passieren, dass der leere pool nach oben gedrückt wird und hochschwimmt.das sollte nicht außer acht gelassen werden. also auch eine dicke bodenplatte gießen!

und zusätzlich sei zu beachten, dass du für einen späteren abriss schweres gerät brauchst...


----------



## forellenfischer1 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

ja aber er braucht nicht bis um grundwasser bauen sonder darüber und dass grundwasser aus nem schacht mit ner pumpe einleiten


----------



## Fischpaule (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *



Carp Hunter95 schrieb:


> ...Wollte forellen reinsetzten...



Das hatte ich befürchtet....
Schlag dir das mal lieber aus dem Kopf - ohne Frischwasser ist das ein riesen technischer Aufwand und selbst dann ist der Erfolg nicht garantiert....


----------



## Carp Hunter95 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *



jawohl! schrieb:


> ich habe in meinem weiher zwei trennwände, um  (1 abschnitt setzlinge, 2.abschnitt die größeren, 3. abschnitt futterfische) bei mir ist auf beiden seiten der wasserstand gleich hoch. ich habe die wände 35cm dick gemacht mit viel stahl. für deine größe würde ich min 50cm stahlbeton nehmen. dein becken wird 48tonnen wasser fassen und wenn der "pool" leer ist, drückt von außen das erdreich gewaltig. (wobei ich von tiefbau eigentlich keinerlei ahnung habe...
> es kann bei hohem grundwasserstand aber auch passieren, dass der leere pool nach oben gedrückt wird und hochschwimmt.das sollte nicht außer acht gelassen werden. also auch eine dicke bodenplatte gießen!
> 
> und zusätzlich sei zu beachten, dass du für einen späteren abriss schweres gerät brauchst...


Das mit dem wasser ist kein problem, mein vater will sondrenage rohr ´´legen ( kp, wie man das macht ) und, 50 cm sicher??, das würd ja schon einige tausend fressen, alleine den beton zu holen, dann hol ich mir soch lieber ein gfk becken, wie dick müssten denn die wände sein, wenn man sie über der erde legen würde??


----------



## Carp Hunter95 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

bzw. wie dick müssten die wände von einem becken ( 1*2*1,50m ) sein??


----------



## Carp Hunter95 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Das hatte ich befürchtet....
> Schlag dir das mal lieber aus dem Kopf - ohne Frischwasser ist das ein riesen technischer Aufwand und selbst dann ist der Erfolg nicht garantiert....


was könnte ich denn sonst setzen, ein fischzüchter aus meiner nähe will mir helfen ( stammkunde...|rolleyes ), er hat eig. auch keine frischwasser quelle und es überleben alle fische.. ( Bis sie daann in den Angel Teich wandern... )


----------



## forellenfischer1 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

hab nen gfkbecken mit 3m mal3m und dess is egal wie dich die wende sind weil alle gleich sind!!!Ich hab mit meinem fischzüchter geredet und der hat gesagt mach ne grundwasser probe und wenn das passt dann kannste das grundwasser hernehmen aber zusätzlich belüften


----------



## jawohl! (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *



Carp Hunter95 schrieb:


> Das mit dem wasser ist kein problem, mein vater will sondrenage rohr ´´legen ( kp, wie man das macht ) und, 50 cm sicher??, das würd ja schon einige tausend fressen, alleine den beton zu holen, dann hol ich mir soch lieber ein gfk becken, wie dick müssten denn die wände sein, wenn man sie über der erde legen würde??




vielleicht hält weniger auch. aber wegen +/- 200€ würde ich diese ganze arbeit nicht riskieren. das becken willst du ja nicht alle 10 jahre neu machen, oder?..
wenn man selbst mischt, kostet der m³ beton vielleicht so um die 50€. 
also 1000 -1200€ für dein becken mit 22m³. wenn das dann 30-40 jahre einigermaßen ohne größere reparaturen halten würde, wären es auf die jahre umgelegt ca 30€/jahr - also gar nicht mal so teuer. wenn man das ganze 200€ billiger macht und das ding bricht nach fünf jahren ein... :c


----------



## Carp Hunter95 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *



jawohl! schrieb:


> vielleicht hält weniger auch. aber wegen +/- 200€ würde ich diese ganze arbeit nicht riskieren. das becken willst du ja nicht alle 10 jahre neu machen, oder?..
> wenn man selbst mischt, kostet der m³ beton vielleicht so um die 50€.
> also 1000 -1200€ für dein becken mit 22m³. wenn das dann 30-40 jahre einigermaßen ohne größere reparaturen halten würde, wären es auf die jahre umgelegt ca 30€/jahr - also gar nicht mal so teuer. wenn man das ganze 200€ billiger macht und das ding bricht nach fünf jahren ein... :c


Gut, da haste schon recht, wie würde des denn aussehen mit den kleinen becken ( 2*1*1,50 )??, man könnte ja auch mehrere kleine machen ( die man dann auch nacheinander fertigstellen kann )


----------



## Master Hecht (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

@fischpaule
Du magst zwar zuweilen recht haben aber bei diesem Fall würd ich das nicht so sehen ich würde die Forellen zwar auch nich in ein betonbecken stecken, aber mein bekannter zieht auch sehr gut Forellen in einem gar nicht so großen teich auf und der hat auch kein ständiges Frischwasser trotzdem klappt das ganz gut...

nur meine Meinung
mfg Master Hecht


----------



## Fischpaule (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *



Master Hecht schrieb:


> @fischpaule
> Du magst zwar zuweilen recht haben aber bei diesem Fall würd ich das nicht so sehen ich würde die Forellen zwar auch nich in ein betonbecken stecken, aber mein bekannter zieht auch sehr gut Forellen in einem gar nicht so großen teich auf und der hat auch kein ständiges Frischwasser trotzdem klappt das ganz gut...
> 
> nur meine Meinung
> mfg Master Hecht



Sicher, es sind sogar schon Elefanten über die Alpen gelaufen - nur wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, das das auch so klappt wie bei deinem Bekannten |rolleyes
Es ist einfach nur eine Warnung vor zu naiven Vorstellungen - wie das dann jeder individuell macht, ist mir eigentlich relativ egal....


----------



## Syntac (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

ist auch die Frage, ob der Bekannte das ganze Jahr drin hält. Bei Besatz im Oktober mit Entnahme im Frühjahr könnte es im Einzelfall auch wieder anders ausschauen. 
Jedoch finde ich die Aufzucht von Forellen in GFK Becken bei weitem nicht das Optimum, eigentlich nicht einmal eine Alternative - jeden Falls nicht bei der hier angefragten Größe (2*1*1,50m)


----------



## Carp Hunter95 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *



Syntac schrieb:


> jeden Falls nicht bei der hier angefragten Größe (2*1*1,50m)



Beui diese größe würde ich 3 forellen setzen und mehr net, will bei der größe nur zuschauen, wie sie abwachsen etc. , wenn das mit dem großen becken hinhaut, würde ich mehr besetzen.


----------



## forellenfischer1 (3. November 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

so hier noch neuere fotos meiner Teichanlage:


----------



## forellenfischer1 (3. November 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

hier noch n paar


----------



## schadstoff (3. November 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *



Carp Hunter95 schrieb:


> Beui diese größe würde ich 3 forellen setzen und mehr net, will bei der größe nur zuschauen, wie sie abwachsen etc. ,




Sry aber das soll ein Grund sein sich für ein paar Hundert Eus ein Gfk zu Kaufen ?..... dann würde ich an deiner Stelle lieber ein Aquarium kaufen Nachzuchten von irgendwelchen schönen Süsswasserfischen besetzten und denen beim "Abwachsen" zusehen und ect...



@Forellenfischer.... schöne Anlage.... klein aber Fein, aber sag mal ist das Rohr auf dem einem Bild der Zulauff dieses Teiches ?


----------



## forellenfischer1 (3. November 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

jup warum???Ich weiß is a bissal wenig aber es reicht


----------



## gismowolf (3. November 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

Servus Forellenfischer1!
Eine nette Anlage hast Du da.Warum ist das Wasser getrübt?Hast Du die Fotos nach einem Regenguss gemacht oder hast Du auch Fische wie Karpfen,die am Boden Futter suchen?
In der Anlage meines Anglerfreundes Otto ist das Wasser auch mit bräunlichem Ton etwas getrübt,weil das Quellwasser aus dem stillgelegtem Braunkohlebergwerk kommt und dort ab und zu ein Stollen einstürzt und dann Ocker ausgeschwemmt wird!Siehe Foto!


----------



## forellenfischer1 (3. November 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

ja ich habe in 2 der 3 teiche leicht gtrübtes wasser.aber es liegt auch daran dass die forellen nach naturnahrung suchen und den grund aufwühlen.leider kann ich nur alle 2 wochen füttern.aber das wird demnächst ein batteriebetriebener futterautomat von linn erledigen.ich mein das tägliche füttern.hast du vielleicht noch n paar fotos von der anlage deines freundes???Wäre echt cool.


----------



## gismowolf (3. November 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

@Forellenfischer!
Kleiner Überblick mit Bildern.....


----------



## frogile (3. November 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

Ich würds glaub ganz klassisch machen. zumindest in einen teich nur rotaugen. und dann schön mit ner ministippe und nem minischwimmer angeln... ohja... das wäre geil!!


----------



## forellenfischer1 (3. November 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

cool.wie viele forellensetzlinge hälst du in deinen becken jeweils???Will moregen nämlich dass becken meiner tante besetzen dass ist ca 30m2 und 1m tief und hat einen bachwasserzulauf von 5l pro sec.dachte so an 60 refos und 30 goldfos mit 18-20cm.würdest du mehr oder weniger rein???


----------



## gismowolf (3. November 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

@Maxi!
In den ca.30m² großen Becken hab ich meist 300 - 500 Stk Refos zum Großziehen!Ab ca.30 cm entnehme ich dann schon laufend welche zum Grillen oder Räuchern.


----------



## forellenfischer1 (4. November 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

okay danke


----------



## forellenfischer1 (4. November 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

so goldforellen und refos von 18cm haben den transport gut überstanden und drehen ihre kreise jetzt in meinem becken!!!Der züchter meint bei täglicher fütterung sind die im frühjahr schon bei 300g angekommen.jetzt werden sie aber érstmal mit 3mm futter von biomar gefüttert.ach ja eine ist uns leider runtergefallen die war dann total am auge verletzt und ich wusste nicht ob sie es schaft und hab sie kurz entschlossen in den bach gesetzt.entweder wird sie von einer der großen forellen gefressen oder sie schaffts.


----------



## forellenfischer1 (4. November 2008)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

Hast du noch ein paar fotos???


----------



## forellenfischer1 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

Hier mal ein paar bilder vom letzten abfischen des oberen teiches!!!Am kommenden wochenende ist dann der mitlere dran.













Nebenbei noch schnell ein paar saiblinge und forellen aus dem mittleren teich geangelt während der setzlingsteich leer gelaufen ist:q





 und eine der großen 2kg forellen ging auch noch an den haken.





Hier wieder beim aufstauen


----------



## Daniel1902 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

Serwus hast da ja echt super Teichanlagen! Brauchste Hilfe bei deinen Teichen Stelle mich gerne Zur verfügung! Zu mir bin 23 und komme aus Schwabach bei Nürnberg!


----------



## Didge (3. November 2010)

*AW: Teichanlage und ich - kleine Vorstellung *

"Threadausgrab" . 
hi leute, 
ich hab jetz auch nen kleinen weiher (ungefähr so groß wie auf den bildern da oben, aber nur gepachtet) 
in den weiher würden ca. 30 Karpfen reinpassen. da ich den weiher aber auch gern ein bissl zum angeln verwenden würde, würde ich nicht so viele karpfen einstzen und dafür andere fische. auf jeden fall was karpfenänliches (z.b Schleien) ich will auf keien fall raubfische oder forellen. könnt ihr mir nochwas anderes empfehlen??

gruß Alex


----------

